# Deleting My Account



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

Hey Friends, quick heads up, I'm deleting my account, or at least asked twice now. 


My recovery story will be up again, I'll make another account at some point for that. 


2 main reasons


1. My case is unique, too odd to compare to (less than 1% easily), my nervous system is actually breached, which seems to have been a viral thing. 


The DP was the same and some DR, where it came from was just different, I can't tell you for sure, but in my case, I had over 40 psychical symptoms that took it past psychiatry (eventually found a Neurologist who had seen my condition before and doesn't have a name). 


I did, however, still get some improvements for DP from psychiatric medications, AD + AS combination helped me. It was just clear that the other things, like not sleeping for days, tremors and being overstimulated was not just DP. 


I am just on Nervous System tablets, I've only seen 2 people online and wasn't here that had similar symptoms, there are 300,000 here. 


I believe this 100%, comes from my Neurologist. 


"There will never be a DP medication because it's a symptom, you treat said problem and as a result, the DP lowers and often fades, this is exactly how my case works. This is I believe always possible, I had at least 6 year run there not responding to anything and DP longer again. 


I'm on nervous system suppressants only, which stop my anxiety, and therefore my DP is fading, my mood comes back yet it isn't an antidepressant, It's clear to me it's an extreme state of anxiety and you might not feel the anxiety, your numb, that's the whole point, ask a friend to rate it out of 10, you might be suprised. 


2. I am recovering and have extreme fatigue due to my condition, I've got to focus on myself and rest to get back to 'fighting fit'. Life you will find is all relative, priorities change. 


If you wanna keep in touch and we've messaged, PM me your email, it's nice to check in. 


Thank you to many unspoken hero's, who constantly put in the effort to help others here, you know who you are. I'd start shouting them out but too afraid to miss someone. 


As a wise man once said, when your going through hell, keep going


----------



## Dutchhighlander (Aug 6, 2018)

I hope you'll read this on time.
I experiencing among other things, no anxiety, fear, alertness etc. Also a extreme loss of energy, motivation, numb, you mentioned it.
The onset of my 24/7 DPDR began 8 years ago, after a very severe flu. 
Which suppressents do you take?


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

Hmmmmm, only the fact you said it was caused viral is why my answer is this... (Most of you won't be in this box). 

So all the experiences are just DP, nothing to overthink there. Stress/Anxiety either mentally or physically /both, but if you are sure how you got it, virus can attack the nervous system, they attacked mine. 

How you will get out of it, might have to be different like me, IDK, but I would go to a Neurologist, because with this story and it wasn't the flu, I'd call it a 'virus' or you'll get nowhere just might have hacked my nervous system. 

Gabapentin, but a medium dose it takes for me, 1,200 which is 3x 300mg, but i mean Xanax doesn't make me tired because my nervous system is hacked, I know someone on 300mg x 1 a day, like mine needs a lot because it's way more extreme, i've adrenaline pumping that i can feel physically without it. I also have a tremor, it's a give away (although 4 beta blockers a day i'm on to stop that)


----------

